# Cozy Grove - Anyone else getting it?



## TheRevienne (Mar 30, 2021)

So, I don't know how many of you may know, but there is a game coming out April 8th called Cozy Grove.

Trailer for it is here:







So far it looks like it's a cross between Stardew and AC, but with cute ghosts. There's a little flame spirit called Flamey which reminds me of Lucifer from Howl's Moving Castle.

The game is already out on Apple Arcade, and is coming for the Switch, Xbox and PS4 April 8th.

If you preorder you get a few free bonus outfits too, including a cherry blossom dress.

I already have mine preordered, are you going to be preordering too? ​


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2021)

“surprise ... it’s haunted!” that took me out LOL but i honestly hadn’t heard of this game before. :’o it looks super cute though and i’m definitely thinking about purchasing!


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 31, 2021)

xara said:


> “surprise ... it’s haunted!” that took me out LOL but i honestly hadn’t heard of this game before. :’o it looks super cute though and i’m definitely thinking about purchasing!


I think it's definitely going to be one to watch. I'm hoping it's alright to post here but my friend and I actually set up a facebook group for Cozy Grove, it's cross platform, so I'm hoping it's going to be a great tool to help the community when it launches 

I really like the concept of it being haunted though, reminds me of the junimos from stardew but not too much of them that it's copying, if you get what I mean. I'm looking forward to seeing the crafting mechanic too and how well it works, and the general story and gameplay. There's supposed to be days worth of content so, we'll see how it goes


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 31, 2021)

Wait this is so cute!! My sister would LOVE this game, and I even would like to give it a try


----------



## TheRevienne (Mar 31, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> Wait this is so cute!! My sister would LOVE this game, and I even would like to give it a try



I know right? It looks adorable! I can't wait to see the other types of spirits that there are in too. I like Flamey, the fire one from the trailer, but mostly because of Studio Ghibli


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 2, 2021)

I'm trying it! It looks cute. My coworker described it as "creepy cozy" and I agree.


----------



## OtakuTrash (Apr 2, 2021)

It looks really nice! It reminds me a bit of "Don't Starve Together", since the perspective is kinda like it.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 2, 2021)

I’ve never heard of this before. Thank you so much for posting about it because it looks adorable! I’ll definitely pick this up. The art style is so nice.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 3, 2021)

OtakuTrash said:


> It looks really nice! It reminds me a bit of "Don't Starve Together", since the perspective is kinda like it.


I made the same connection immediately when I saw it! Similar style, point-of-view, and walking/running animations. 

Didn't realize this was coming out this month. :O I've had it on my steam wish list forever because I was immediately charmed by the look and camping premise.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 3, 2021)

I knew of it's existence a few days ago (Or was it yesterday?), I really like the concept of everything, but that doesn't mean I'll be getting it. And the answer to that is no.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 5, 2021)

This could be the competitor to Animal Crossing considering that I saw an interview of the creators of the game mentioning what makes this game so much more stand out. It looks interesting and I might have to check it out.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 5, 2021)

I think I saw this mentioned on twitter recently and I agree, i think it looks so cute!! as tempting as it is to buy it right off the bat i think the last thing i need rn is another cute game to distract me from my exams, but once i'm done with that i'm definitely going to look into it more. gives me time to watch gameplay and get hype i guess!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 5, 2021)

I officially pre-ordered Saturday and I'm looking forward to it coming out on Friday. The developers let Tag do an early stream of it. It looks adorable and I can't wait.

It honestly looks like it won't let you do everything in a day, so it will be a really good 30 min or so pick up and play game.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 8, 2021)

Oh my gosh this looks _so _cute and I just got my income tax money  I might end up picking it up, especially since I think I have around $7 worth of gold points on my Nintendo switch?

I think the art style is super charming - I love the way Don't Starve looks as well I just find it a little tricky to play. Which sometimes I'm up for but most of the time I prefer something lighter. It looks 100% up my alley and being the big sap that I am even watching the trailer gave me little goosebumps because it looks so sweet.  A perfect mesh of animal crossing/spiritfarer/a short hike which are some of my favourite switch games! Ahh I'm so excited the next time I'm at the grocery store I'll pick up a little eshop card. I'm so happy you made this thread because I wouldn't have seen it otherwise!

Edit: @Jam86 I'm not sure if you've seen this but I feel like it might be up your alley as well!! And @ReeBear because I know you both liked Spiritfarer too


----------



## LoserMom (Apr 8, 2021)

I’ve never heard of this but I watched the trailer and it looks so cute! If people seem to like it then I’ll probably end up buying it too


----------



## buny (Apr 8, 2021)

i like ghosts so im definitely interested :0


----------



## Licorice (Apr 8, 2021)

I just started tonight and omg it is cute so far guys. The soundtrack is so nice. It’s definitely something I can see myself playing in bed after work.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 8, 2021)

Licorice said:


> I just started tonight and omg it is cute so far guys. The soundtrack is so nice. It’s definitely something I can see myself playing in bed after work.



Yes!! I was just coming to write another reply saying I had bought the game. I needed to get my kitties some more wet food so I was able to get a little gift card and this game is _so cute._

I think out of all the games I've seen recommended because they give off Animal Crossing vibes, this one does the best job. (Although A Short Hike does also give really good Animal Crossing vibes!) It isn't an Animal Crossing clone by any means but that comfy cozy feeling Animal Crossing gives? This game does that too. It's not stressful (at least from what I've played), the art is adorable, and the soundtrack is so pretty. It seems to be a game that doesn't really have any negative consequences which is something I love about Animal Crossing. All the tasks you do are laid back, you're getting to help super sweet ghost bears, and by far my favourite thing is that it runs on real time like Animal Crossing does. I find that a lot of games with day/night cycles can move too quickly which makes me a little tense about getting things done but that's not a worry with this game. Also like Animal Crossing there's a set amount of tasks/quests you can do a day before you're effectively, "done" that day and just spend the rest of it fishing/gathering materials/crafting/decorating.

The only cons I can see to the game at the moment are:

-It's a little bit slow sometimes. Far from being game breaking or really much of a bother, but it's there. I'd say it's comparable (or maybe even less noticeable) to when you visit a really heavily decorated/busy Animal Crossing island. 

-I can't change my hair  I'm hoping this isn't a permanent thing and I'll get to change it later! You can change your eyes & skin tone whenever you want but your hair style _and _colour are locked in. Maybe I'll get a hairdresser bear or something eventually though?


----------



## Licorice (Apr 8, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Yes!! I was just coming to write another reply saying I had bought the game. I needed to get my kitties some more wet food so I was able to get a little gift card and this game is _so cute._
> 
> I think out of all the games I've seen recommended because they give off Animal Crossing vibes, this one does the best job. (Although A Short Hike does also give really good Animal Crossing vibes!) It isn't an Animal Crossing clone by any means but that comfy cozy feeling Animal Crossing gives? This game does that too. It's not stressful (at least from what I've played), the art is adorable, and the soundtrack is so pretty. It seems to be a game that doesn't really have any negative consequences which is something I love about Animal Crossing. All the tasks you do are laid back, you're getting to help super sweet ghost bears, and by far my favourite thing is that it runs on real time like Animal Crossing does. I find that a lot of games with day/night cycles can move too quickly which makes me a little tense about getting things done but that's not a worry with this game. Also like Animal Crossing there's a set amount of tasks/quests you can do a day before you're effectively, "done" that day and just spend the rest of it fishing/gathering materials/crafting/decorating.
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s definitely not a game that you can rush through, that wouldn’t be very fun imo. I just finished the day I think? The fire told me that there were no more spirits and to go fish or collect shells. This could be my before bed ritual. Just play through what I can daily before I go to sleep every night. I totally agree with you on the hair. I’m hoping we can unlock mote hairstyles. Mine is okay but there aren’t many to choose from.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 8, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Yeah it’s definitely not a game that you can rush through, that wouldn’t be very fun imo. I just finished the day I think? The fire told me that there were no more spirits and to go fish or collect shells. This could be my before bed ritual. Just play through what I can daily before I go to sleep every night. I totally agree with you on the hair. I’m hoping we can unlock mote hairstyles. Mine is okay but there aren’t many to choose from.



Yeah, that's what my fire told me too! So I came here to talk about it  I think playing before bed would be a really good plan! I want to play during the day at some point tomorrow just to see the colours of everything in the sun. I love that it gets dark like Animal Crossing does though because it makes it so much easier to play with my lights off, lol.

I hope so too! I went with the little braids because I thought they looked the best with the hat but I'd love to see more styles in the future. I opted for blonde hair (my hair is a dirty blonde/light brown mix sort of colour in real life) but I sort of wish I'd chosen brown instead. It's not the end of the world but I'd definitely love to see more styles and maybe more colours because my girl would look so cute with pink hair or something


----------



## Licorice (Apr 8, 2021)

-Lumi- said:


> Yeah, that's what my fire told me too! So I came here to talk about it  I think playing before bed would be a really good plan! I want to play during the day at some point tomorrow just to see the colours of everything in the sun. I love that it gets dark like Animal Crossing does though because it makes it so much easier to play with my lights off, lol.
> 
> I hope so too! I went with the little braids because I thought they looked the best with the hat but I'd love to see more styles in the future. I opted for blonde hair (my hair is a dirty blonde/light brown mix sort of colour in real life) but I sort of wish I'd chosen brown instead. It's not the end of the world but I'd definitely love to see more styles and maybe more colours because my girl would look so cute with pink hair or something




Samee. I want to see the island during the day. The art style is adorable and I love the sound the ghosts make when they run away. I wonder if they have any significance? There’s one that looks like it has an onion or something for a head with glasses on lmao

The pink eyes with pink hair would be adorable. I went with the short bob with side swept bangs in black. Did you get your pre-order clothes? They’re so cute especially the fox outfit and flower crown.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 9, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Samee. I want to see the island during the day. The art style is adorable and I love the sound the ghosts make when they run away. I wonder if they have any significance? There’s one that looks like it has an onion or something for a head with glasses on lmao
> 
> The pink eyes with pink hair would be adorable. I went with the short bob with side swept bangs in black. Did you get your pre-order clothes? They’re so cute especially the fox outfit and flower crown.



Oh my bad! I didn’t see you’d replied o:

Oh my gosh those little ghosts make me laugh but I also feel bad! Because some of them look very grumpy when I run past them I swear lol like I just want to be friends you don’t need to disappear  I hope we get to interact with them soon!

Right! I’d love to match my eye and hair colour sometimes and I think the general game aesthetic would suit having hair colours like that!

I didn’t get pre-order clothes  I didn’t pre-order I just bought it today but I wish I had been able to because the outfits look so cute


----------



## porkpie28 (Apr 9, 2021)

This game looks so cute I may get it


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 9, 2021)

I was waiting to try it out after work today. The only bad thing is that I have to go grocery shopping first and I really want to get hot dogs and s'mores now. 

This game has a very high possibility of making me nostalgic for my Girl Scout camp outs and my family camping trips.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 9, 2021)

Oh this looks very cute. Quick question, for those who  bought the game.

Can you guys can answer these questions:

-Does the game have online access? like multiplayer?

-Is there some sort of customizations ( like house decorating, exterior decorating, etc?) I noticed you can change clothing.

It’s going to help me make a decision on whether I want to purchase.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 9, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> Oh this looks very cute. Quick question, for those who  bought the game.
> 
> Can you guys can answer these questions:
> 
> ...



I've only finished my second day in game but I'll try my best to answer!

-The game hasn't mentioned multiplayer yet and it wasn't mentioned in the review I watched so I'm assuming it doesn't have it. I just Googled as well and it confirmed that the game doesn't have it.

-You can decorate your little camp site and place furniture around the island! So far I haven't really been able to interact with the items (can't even sit on the chairs) but it's still cute getting to place the furniture. A lot of the island will already be decorated thanks to the ghost bears!

-You can change clothing as well! So far I've seen tops, dresses, hats, and face masks. The shop sold different clothes today than it did yesterday! When you first start you also get to customize your character a little bit. There's 10 eye colours, 8 skin tones, and four hair colours with a handful of hair styles but I can't remember how many. The hair styles are lacking but it's not a massive deal.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 10, 2021)

To add to what @-Lumi- has said, this game seems to be much more about interacting with the ghost bears than with decorating and interacting with decorations. It is very cute though and you do get to have little bird pets around the island too! Plus, your achievements are scout badges!   

I really love how fishing works. You can aim where you want your fishing hook will go when you cast. It makes aiming so much easier!


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 10, 2021)

meggiewes said:


> To add to what @-Lumi- has said, this game seems to be much more about interacting with the ghost bears than with decorating and interacting with decorations. It is very cute though and you do get to have little bird pets around the island too! Plus, your achievements are scout badges!
> 
> I really love how fishing works. You can aim where you want your fishing hook will go when you cast. It makes aiming so much easier!



You’re right! I love how the focus is on helping the bears and I can’t wait to learn more of their backstories. So far it’s been fun getting to see their different personalities  and the little ghost bird is so cute! I was so thrilled when I saw there was an option to pet them.

I love how the fishing works, too! It’s nice and calming to just fish in the game and since we get to direct where our little bobber will go it’s a bit easier than animal crossing.


----------



## JellyBeans (Apr 10, 2021)

reading through these comments on the game are making me want to buy it rn.. i told myself i was going to wait and treat myself after exams but i've said that about maybe three games now   it seems like exactly the kind of chill game i need for the evenings


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 10, 2021)

I've played for a couple of hours now and usually clock 25-30 minutes each time. If you're someone that enjoys achievement hunting and games that are digested in smaller chunks over time (think Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp), this is certainly worth a look. Not worth your time if you want something to sink your teeth into for hours in a single day. 

I love the muted colors, atmosphere, player avatar, camp badges, and the characters that inhabit ‘haunt‘ the island. The music adds so much to the experience too. The guitar is beautiful. The clothes and crafting recipes look great regardless of the majority only affecting the island - or nothing in some cases - rather than being something for the player to interact with (would be lovely to sit in a chair by the fire though)! 



Spoiler: Found this adorable bear recipe today










Anyone else buying half the clothing? I feel like I should be saving my coins for upgrades but something always catches my eye.


----------



## piske (Apr 10, 2021)

Ah, i won’t lie, watching the trailer i was thrown off right away because it artistically looks a LOT like don’t starve. I’d be curious to see some let’s plays or something first before passing judgment.


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 12, 2021)

I am totally buying a lot of clothing! It just looks so cute. 

I am also the type of person who changes their clothes daily in AC, so I appreciate that Cozy Grove gives you a large closet right off the bat.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 12, 2021)

This is the first that I'm seeing of it. 

I'll play it if the price is right (gamepass, I'm looking in your direction). Lol


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Apr 13, 2021)

Just purchased this game today after reading your post and I'm really enjoying it so far  Flamey totally reminds me of Calcifer from Howl's Moving Castle too!


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 13, 2021)

This thread was the first I heard of this game, it looks so cute  

I probably shouldn't buy more games right now though because I bought Calico, Spiritfarer and Graveyard Keeper last month but I haven't played any of them yet


----------



## KimvW (Apr 13, 2021)

I love this game! I especially like the storyline, that is what I am missing in acnh. Just a tip: there is an active discord where the members are very helpful. The makers of the game are also on the discord so you can directly read announcement and report suggestions there.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 13, 2021)

well I'll be buying this for my streams


----------



## SarasalandMick (Apr 13, 2021)

TheRevienne said:


> So, I don't know how many of you may know, but there is a game coming out April 8th called Cozy Grove.
> 
> Trailer for it is here:
> 
> ...


I heard one of my favorite streamers talk about it so I bought it when it was on sale on the switch eShop. Still haven’t opened it yet as I’m trying to finish some games I’ve started first, but I’m excited!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 15, 2021)

so glad this thread introduced me to this adorable game! my sister got it recently and it looked so cute that I got it too! we really love this game, the atmosphere is so cozy and wholesome. I actually like that they limit you each day since I sometimes rush through new games and regret finishing it so fast. its also still on sale so get it while you can (although its not that expensive full price).  I would definitely recommend this game!


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Apr 16, 2021)

I wanted to share a photo of this cute sunflower hood I got today  (complete with snail) There's a great selection of clothing


----------



## Moritz (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm tempted by it but I'm not sure if it would last me a week before I forgot it existed.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I'm tempted by it but I'm not sure if it would last me a week before I forgot it existed.


Definitely feel this. Fun to poke around in initially, but can be easy to feel less invested after the first few days under the same basic gameplay loop.


Junebugsy94 said:


> I wanted to share a photo of this cute sunflower hood I got today  (complete with snail) There's a great selection of clothing
> View attachment 369317


I am now reinvested in this game to try and obtain this magical clothing item. Super cute! Love your orange sweater too.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 21, 2021)

Not yet but it's on my wishlist!


----------

